# Full Body Shots



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Great photos!

What lenses are you using ?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

beenovice said:


> Great photos!
> 
> What lenses are you using ?


Thanks 

Canon's MPE-65mm macro lens.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Sharp. 

Any chance of full res images in the thread Covered in Pumpkin Pollen ?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

beenovice said:


> Sharp.
> 
> Any chance of full res images in the thread Covered in Pumpkin Pollen ?


Sorry, but I've had a huge problem with image theft so I don't allow access to my full sized images anymore. Offering 1600 pixel wide versions at my Deviant Art gallery is a risk. I don't crop my images at all so the originals are 10MP, 3888x2592 size files that are around 1.5 to 2MB in jpg format.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Sure no probs. Again. Phenomenal photos and that MPE-65mm looks very sharp. Looking forward for more photos from you.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

I got a 44'' HP Z2100Z that I do all kinds of media with. Canvas is great. I can do printing for you if I can keep a personal version, non disclosure on the full res. What do ya think?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

beenovice said:


> Sure no probs. Again. Phenomenal photos and that MPE-65mm looks very sharp. Looking forward for more photos from you.


Thanks


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

JBG said:


> I got a 44'' HP Z2100Z that I do all kinds of media with. Canvas is great. I can do printing for you if I can keep a personal version, non disclosure on the full res. What do ya think?


Sorry, but I try to keep a tight grip on my originals these days. Besides I live and work in Naples, Italy and have a friend who is a photographer and owns a print shop. He gives me a pretty good discount on prints


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

very good photo wish i could do that


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

pom51 said:


> very good photo wish i could do that


Thanks 

It just takes practice -there's nothing that I do with a camera that I really consider to be special.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is so Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow! Amazing detail.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

As always great shots!


----------



## DirtyTurtle (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the one in purple!


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Gorgeous bees best pics I have seen. Yes that's a picture worth a 1000 words.


----------



## kaydee (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks again folks


----------

